# Permissively licensed BitTorrent client?



## BSD-Kitsune (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm currently searching for a decent bitorrent client that uses a permissive software license, like BSD, MIT or ISC licenses, and can be used on FreeBSD. Graphical or commandline, I don't care, but I'm on a quest to avoid GPL software when possible, so projects like rTorrent and Deluge are unfortunately not what I'm looking for. Note: it needs to be actively developed so that I can at least have some peace of mind that it is secure. 

Are there any clients that come to mind?


----------



## kpa (Jun 9, 2014)

In my opinion there's nothing that beats net-p2p/transmission as far as bittorrent clients go. It is however partly GPL licensed.


----------



## BSD-Kitsune (Jun 11, 2014)

That isn't going to work - if I wanted to use a GPL'd torrent client I'd use rtorrent/rutorrent, but as I said I'd like to avoid contributing to the problem that is the GPL.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2014)

In that case you may want to remove sendmail, gcc and a whole bunch more from the base too. There's still quite a bit of GPL software in the base.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2014)

Sendmail is technically not GPL, although the license looks similar.  There actually aren't too many GPL pieces remaining in base, and work is under way to replace them: https://wiki.freebsd.org/GPLinBase.


----------



## Oko (Jun 13, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> In that case you may want to remove sendmail, gcc and a whole bunch more from the base too. There's still quite a bit of GPL software in the base.


Or just switch to OpenBSD and use Clang instead of GCC


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2014)

No need to switch, FreeBSD 10 uses Clang by default.


----------



## Oko (Jun 14, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> No need to switch, FreeBSD 10 uses Clang by default.


He wants GPL free system. FreeBSD stripped off GPL and CDDL code would not be able to boot  §e


----------



## kpa (Jun 14, 2014)

Oko said:
			
		

> wblock@ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not very far off that you could in fact boot without any CDDL or GPL code in base. There's the libgcc/libgcc_s.so run time library that needs to be replaced with a BSD licensed implementation and outside that it's mostly developer tools that are left to convert.


----------

